# pattern generator



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week I came across an internet site where you knitted your swatch and then put the numbers in to the generator and it made up your pattern. It had all kinds of patterns for sweaters, etc.. I thought I had written it down, but I cannot find it now. Would any of you ladies have the link?


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Was it this that you were looking at?

http://knitting.bikibird.com/Cardigan/CardiganForm.php


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Patforster said:


> Last week I came across an internet site where you knitted your swatch and then put the numbers in to the generator and it made up your pattern. It had all kinds of patterns for sweaters, etc.. I thought I had written it down, but I cannot find it now. Would any of you ladies have the link?


Go to search look for sweater generator, stablebumbom and there are several links on that page.
I bookmarked the page but cant transfer the link, sorry.

Madkiwi


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's another one: http://knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/KF_DropSleeveEntry.aspx (more styles on the left side menu)


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, y'all. I may never use them, but I bookmarked them.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I am trying to do a sweater dress for my 18 month old great granddaughter for Christmas.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/index.html
Here is another one.  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is one that I use..... http://knitware-sweaters.software.informer.com/2.5/
You can use the free version and print the pattern off.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies. I have ripped this thing out twice trying to makeup a pattern from sewing patterns and my Knit Leader.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> This is one that I use..... http://knitware-sweaters.software.informer.com/2.5/
> You can use the free version and print the pattern off.


When I clicked on this link and tried to download the software, it did all kinds of crazy things to my computer and shut down my internet. Be careful of this link.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Patforster said:


> When I clicked on this link and tried to download the software, it did all kinds of crazy things to my computer and shut down my internet. Be careful of this link.


I'm so sorry if this has caused you some trouble. I am very surprised that it's done this.
I have been using it for some years and it was only a week last Sunday, that my husband put it onto my friends lap top without any problems what so ever. She has been using it since then, and nothing untoward has happened to her computer.
My husband has is own computer repair business and teaches the use of computers. He is out at the moment, but on his return, I will ask him if he can see as to why this should have happened to you.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

*Sue,* you probably had an old link to Knitware. Below is the current one.



Patforster said:


> When I clicked on this link and tried to download the software, it did all kinds of crazy things to my computer and shut down my internet. Be careful of this link.


Knitware has been in good use by many machine knitters. There is no harm in the software or free trial download in itself. Sue's link was an old one. Maybe, that was why you had trouble with that link. Here's the current Knitware tool and its free trial download: http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Entity said:


> *Sue,* you probably had an old link to Knitware. Below is the current one.
> 
> Knitware has been in good use by many machine knitters. There is no harm in the software or free trial download in itself. Sue's link was an old one. Maybe, that was why you had trouble with that link. Here's the current Knitware tool and its free trial download: http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm


Think I am going to have to skip this one. Download instructions to confusing for this old brain. Thanks anyway.


----------



## pamaird (Oct 18, 2013)

I have used this program since 2007 and just this evening installed it on a Windows 7 computer. If using a Windows 7 computer that is 64 bits read all the how to install before downloading. It is a great program and I use it for all my design work. Pam


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Pam, I did read the how to install instructions, and as I said, too much for this old brain to handle. Thanks.


----------

